# Added 3 Neon Tetras as a test



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a small rescue male betta. Who currently has bloat . I added three tetras today to see if he is laid back enough for them. He snipped at them once and then went to rest. I was worried that even with bloat he made the effort to snip, but im guessing a little curiosity and being a territorial fish makes this unavoidable. He didn't flare or pursuit. Seemed he was more interested in being at the top of tank for r and r. It's a 10 gallon established tank, with a decent amount of silk plants and a decoration for cover. Anyone have any ideas what I can do to minimize the threat? The tetras don't try to run from him either. Hope this works.

Anyone have success with neon tetras?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

The only issue I can think of with those is fin nipping. As long as they leave him alone, you should be fine. I don't know if smaller or bigger schools of tetras are better with this. Three might be okay.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I have neon tetras with a male betta in a 29 gallon. I have a school of nine. They do chase each other around, but they don't bother the betta and he doesn't bother them. My tank is well planted and has a lot of hiding spots.

Three is a small number I think it is recommended that you have at least 5 for them to be happy.

I had my tetras first and then introduced the betta so they weren't coming into his territory. If you can't do that I would rearrange things before adding them so he's a bit distracted.


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

Roger, the plan was just to test. Didn't want to wake up with an entire school dead. Was going to get 5-7


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I had neons in with my male betta - he mauled two in the first night >.< but he was fine with them after that, so I just replaced the two and everything was fine. Until one died for some mysterious reason, and, since I live 2hrs away from the nearest fish store, replacing just ONE was a pain since it would get too stressed out on the drive home and end up dying... SO I got myself a new tank and bought one neon and 5 harlequin rasboras. The rasboras allowed the neon to get less stressed on the trip home, and so now I have a tank with 5 neons, 5 harlequin rasboras, and a male betta.

I had the betta in a containment container that hung inside the tank until everyone had settled in and was looking healthy. By the time I had released the betta into the tank - he was pretty use to seeing all the little fish and didn't much care about them.

I did notice that when I had a smaller school (when a neon or two would die), the remaining neons would get even nippier - they would become more aggressive to one another and some nips were in my betta's tail as well. They seem a lot more peaceful in a larger school (they school with my rasboras).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your method of introduction is to float the fish, float them in a dark tank and leave the lights off 20-30 minutes after you release them.

I don't float my fish but I have found if I release them into a dark tank and turn the lights on 20-30 later the Betta doesn't bother them and they will usually eat.


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

Great news. Have a small school of 6 neon tetras successfully introduced! My male betta doesn't even seem to mind. No chasing, flaring, or anything. He did nip one yesterday when I put in my three for the test! That was it though. The Tetras are happy and colorful. Betta is on and off bloated, so dealing with that constantly. I think i'm going to change his food to strictly frozen blood worms, the extra gooey variety. Spoiled! Thanks for the input everyone! Glad I finally have a betta that doesn't search and destroy.


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

Sathori said:


> I had neons in with my male betta - he mauled two in the first night >.< but he was fine with them after that, so I just replaced the two and everything was fine. Until one died for some mysterious reason, and, since I live 2hrs away from the nearest fish store, replacing just ONE was a pain since it would get too stressed out on the drive home and end up dying... SO I got myself a new tank and bought one neon and 5 harlequin rasboras. The rasboras allowed the neon to get less stressed on the trip home, and so now I have a tank with 5 neons, 5 harlequin rasboras, and a male betta.
> 
> I had the betta in a containment container that hung inside the tank until everyone had settled in and was looking healthy. By the time I had released the betta into the tank - he was pretty use to seeing all the little fish and didn't much care about them.
> 
> I did notice that when I had a smaller school (when a neon or two would die), the remaining neons would get even nippier - they would become more aggressive to one another and some nips were in my betta's tail as well. They seem a lot more peaceful in a larger school (they school with my rasboras).



Neon Tetras nip!?!? Interesting. With that info I'll try to keep their school up if one or two drop for some reason. Thanks for sharing that. I have a 10 gallon filtered tank and didn't want to overstock, especially with a sick betta that didn't have much of a chance leaving his petsmart cup. It's amazing the delicate balance


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

ForAnAngel said:


> Neon Tetras nip!?!? Interesting. With that info I'll try to keep their school up if one or two drop for some reason. Thanks for sharing that. I have a 10 gallon filtered tank and didn't want to overstock, especially with a sick betta that didn't have much of a chance leaving his petsmart cup. It's amazing the delicate balance


Yeah, when I had only 3 in my tank (when the first two died), I noticed that the remaining neons would chase one another around, and some would have little nips out of their tails. It seemed stopped once there were more in the tank.


----------

